# Profitec Pro 700 cappuccino and espresso



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, here is a short video with my Profitec in action.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, loved this machine since I saw Aaron's in action. Good skills in both production and latte art


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

very nice, made me go pour another 1


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Smooth!


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you guys!

Giving away my 58mm tamper, while waiting for the new one, I turned to my single basket and 41mm tamper.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

zuluafonu said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Giving away my 58mm tamper, while waiting for the new one, I turned to my single basket and 41mm tamper.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30164-Tamper-for-Gaggia-Classic

@ItalianBrew


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30164-Tamper-for-Gaggia-Classic
> 
> @ItalianBrew


Thanks for the mention Froggystyle, I'm not in a position to be able to pay for the shipping right now, just got hammered with all the bills for the house this week so brassic lint right now.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

ItalianBrew said:


> Thanks for the mention Froggystyle, I'm not in a position to be able to pay for the shipping right now, just got hammered with all the bills for the house this week so brassic lint right now.


You need a tamper, there's one free, I'll cover postage for you. Call it my good deed of the day


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> You need a tamper, there's one free, I'll cover postage for you. Call it my good deed of the day


Wow, seriously, that is awesome, how do we get this sorted, should I send my addy to you zuluafonu, wow, this has totally blown my mind.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure but I'll just PayPal the postage over to @zuluafonu and you guys can work it out yourselves.

I remember I was a newbie also, so just paying it forward.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> Not sure but I'll just PayPal the postage over to @zuluafonu and you guys can work it out yourselves.
> 
> I remember I was a newbie also, so just paying it forward.


You are so awesome Jason, I just PM'd zuluafonu, have to wait and see if he is willing to let me take it off his hands, thank you so much for offering to do this.


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

I sincerely have to apologise for the confusion I've created. By "giving away" I ment that I gave away my 58mm tamper so I had to turn to the only tamper left in the house, the 41mm one and had to use the matching basket. I'm sorry!

Zoltan


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

zuluafonu said:


> I sincerely have to apologise for the confusion I've created. By "giving away" I ment that I gave away my 58mm tamper so I had to turn to the only tamper left in the house, the 41mm one and had to use the matching basket. I'm sorry!
> 
> Zoltan


No need for you to feel sorry Zoltan, our fault for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe next time.


----------

